# D200 and CF cards?



## gryffinwings (Oct 11, 2012)

For anyone familiar with the D200, any limitations on what CF cards I can use? as well as any new CF card technology that the D200 can't take advantage of, I want to get the right card, but don't want to spend more money on a card that has stuff that I can't take advantage of.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry, I just got a 200, but haven't looked into cards yet. I'm using the card that came with it.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 11, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Sorry, I just got a 200, but haven't looked into cards yet. I'm using the card that came with it.



I had read your thread, how are things going with your D200? I just payed for mine on eBay.


----------



## Rick58 (Oct 11, 2012)

Love it. It may be a little outdated, but its a lot better camera then I am a photographer. When the roles reverse, I'll think of upgrading.


----------



## OregonT3i (Oct 11, 2012)

I just purchased a Nikon D300, and it uses CF cards as well. I have never been a fan of CF cards, having used them in my old Sony a300. 

So, I started looking around and found a Sony CF card adapter that lets me use Memory stick Pro Duo memory cards in my D300. These are the HX cards, and write at 30mbps. I got two 16GB cards for $30 each. They are smaller than CF cards as well, so they don't take up as much room in my bag.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 11, 2012)

Been shooting the 200 for years, and a D3s. I use Transend and Delkin Pro CF cards. Never had an issue... I don't motor drive shots, and I don't chimp and review very often. 

I'd recommend these cards. Over 100K actuations, no problems. 

Take care.


----------



## KmH (Oct 11, 2012)

For my D300's 4 GB CF cards were more than sufficient for recording up to 250 Raw files per card.

I used SanDisk and Lexar pro grade cards.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 11, 2012)

An 8gb will give you 470 raw shots (est)  I have lexar pro 8gb for my D300 and they have been great so far.

Oregon T3i,  That adapter may slow down the write process if you do any kind of burst shooting.  I have a SD to CF adapter and if you fill the buffer it takes a long time to empty the buffer...  just a heads up.  Maybe the sony adapter is different?


----------



## KmH (Oct 12, 2012)

The thought of losing 200 - 250 Raw files because of a card failure was scary enough. Losing 425-475 raw files would be unbearable, which is why I chose 4 GB cards.


----------



## coastalconn (Oct 12, 2012)

I forgot to mention I'm a birder.  If I have good action 380 shots go by quick.  I always immediately transfer to an external hard drive and a backup hard drive as soon as I get home.  I know I'm crazy


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 12, 2012)

OregonT3i said:


> I just purchased a Nikon D300, and it uses CF cards as well. I have never been a fan of CF cards, having used them in my old Sony a300.
> 
> So, I started looking around and found a Sony CF card adapter that lets me use Memory stick Pro Duo memory cards in my D300. These are the HX cards, and write at 30mbps. I got two 16GB cards for $30 each. They are smaller than CF cards as well, so they don't take up as much room in my bag.



interesting...Ive never actually considered the amount of space my memory cards take up..SD OR CF.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 12, 2012)

KmH said:
			
		

> The thought of losing 200 - 250 Raw files because of a card failure was scary enough. Losing 425-475 raw files would be unbearable, which is why I chose 4 GB cards.



But the video....WHAT ABOUT THE VIDEO!?

I'm just kidding, I have like five 4GB, two 8GB, two 16GB, and two 32GB.

With an 8GB card I get less than 300 shots in RAW with my 60D, and then if I want to shoot video I have to be wary of card space as well. 

So the 16 and 32 cards do come in handy in some situations.


----------



## gryffinwings (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info, I went ahead and got a transcend 8GB for cheap for now, it wasn't much more than a 4GB.


----------



## unpopular (Oct 12, 2012)

4gb has always been good enough for me, but then again my subject doesn't require burst mode. I can understand why some people might want something larger...

Ironic that it wasn't so long ago that the most you could ever cram into a canister was about 42 frames...


----------

